# Alfa S4 Respray - Fresh from paintshop



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Forgive me if this is the wrong place but this is not really detailing, at least not until six weeks have passed to let the paint gas out.

I was getting fed up with the shoddy quality of the paintwork on my 1991 Alfa Spider, and also needed the hardtop matched, so I bit the bullet and put it in for a full repaint.

I specified BMW Black rather than Alfa Nero, because it is a bit deeper.

Sorry for the poor quality of the pics but I only had my iPhone with me.

Before:



During:



After:











Peter


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fabulous wee car that, Peter. I take it you were happy with the respray, bud? 

Have you ever taken it over the Stelvio Pass? That'd be a complete blast. If you ever need someone to ride shotgun...... :-D 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Cookies said:


> Fabulous wee car that, Peter. I take it you were happy with the respray, bud?
> 
> Have you ever taken it over the Stelvio Pass? That'd be a complete blast. If you ever need someone to ride shotgun...... :-D
> 
> ...


Cooks,

Thanks.

Yes. He's done a good job and deep clear coat so I can wet sand it with confidence. The BMW is a bluer Black than Alfa Nero and should polish up very nicely.

Re Stelvio, not yet but I have plans:driver:. I have done the Petit St. Bernard (of Italian Job/Miura opening sequence fame), and the Furka in the Spider. It is a little bit dangerous on the twisties in Italy being RWD with no driver aids; some of those bends are really polished by all the trucks going round them and the only way to drive an old Alfa is to use the momentum round corners with your *rse hanging out. Can lead to brown trouser moments when the rear starts to let go

But I took my son over Stelvio in my Panamera a couple of weeks ago. My photo from the top having just done the East Ramp shown:



I shall do the Stelvio (in this and the GTA) and I'd be glad of the company!

ATB

Peter


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

That looks great and that's some road I have it on my list


----------

